# Speichern jede zehnte sekunde



## guguli (20. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte eine Methode schreiben die jede zehnte sekunde etwas speichert (intern). dazu habe ich folgendes bis jetzt:

```
public void collectDataEveryTenthSec() {
        Log.i(TAG, "wird noch Implementiert!");
        data = Accelerometer.getDeltaX();
        try {
            FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(file);
            DataOutputStream dos = new DataOutputStream(fos);
            dos.writeFloat(data);
            dos.close();
        } catch (Exception e) {

            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```
nun würde ich gerne diese methode so modifizieren, so dass ich jede zehnte sekunde dos.writeFloat aufrufe. Kann mir einer dabei helfen??


THX


----------



## Gucky (21. Nov 2014)

Da bietet sich ein Timer oder ein Thread, aber eher ein Timer, an.


----------

